# Oil Leak in outboard motor



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I have a 2003 Suzuki 140 4 stroke and I've kept up with the maintence and have never had a problem until today. Took the boat out this morning fished a couple of hours and as I was drivingthe boat back onto the trailer my motor alarm sounds and I see oil in the water around my trailer. When I get home I check the engine oil and none shows up on my stick. After adding 3 quarts I finally get some oil to show on the stick but I do not see any leaks up top. I put the water to the motor and crank her up and oil starts to pour out of the lower unit. This is probably a problem that is beyond my mechanical ability. Any ideas on what could be causing the oil leak and recommendations on a good outboard mechanic. 

Thanks


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

ummm.. Probably some type of seal on the lower-end.... Sequhio or something like that on here owns and runs.. Emerald coast marine off of Mobile hwy and saufly field (sp).... He just posted the other day that turn around time would be pretty quick... Look them up and let us know how they treat you...


----------



## metal11 (Oct 7, 2007)

Is there oil coming out of the pee hole? Is there water in the oil? If not most likely a seal on the engine holder that the drive shaft slides through. Powerhead has to be removed to fix that one. Not that big of a deal but may want to use a suzuki mech. I have also seen the mid section corrode out and leak oil into the exaust path. Same deal have to pull powerhead and mid section. If you have questions PM me.


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

If you cannot see the oil coming out from a specific point, then it is more than likely the upper drive shaft seal in the powerhead. Powerhead has to come off to do that repair. If Kenny can't do it, give me a call.


----------



## flipthelip (Apr 7, 2008)

I had a similar problem I had fishing line wrapped around the shaft, I took to Posner theyare local Suzuki dealer, they got it takien care of:mmmbeer


----------

